# Ne and Ni



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

I want to talk about iNtuition. The end scene of I Am Legend has a really good example of what I experience on a daily basis. You can't really see the butterfly tat on her neck when he looks down in this clip, but notice how he see's the butterfly in the glass and recalls the words his daughter said to him before she died. Then he looks down and sees the butterfly on the woman's neck and knows what needs to be done.






Obviously, this is an example of Ni. He sees the pattern with the butterfly symbol, grasps the meaning and sees the possibilites. 

What are some good examples of Ni and Ne? If you want to post a clip to illustrate, please do.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Maybe Will Smith is intuitive, because his character on Fresh Prince of Bell Air is an ENFP.


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

Hmmm. Do you find most of his characters are intuitive?

On a side note, maybe House is ENTP. I came across this for the Ne example:
p. 224: "Extraverted Intuitives are right-brain types who deal with their sense impressions by unifying them into larger outward patterns. An ENP physician, for example, may realize, with sudden insight, that several unexplained symptoms are actually part of a single disease. As an Extraverted type, the physician has no doubt that the disease syndrome really exists. The pattern was always there, waiting for someone to discover it."


----------



## Ikari T (Nov 1, 2008)

interesting, he found his destiny.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Mystic Jenn said:


> Hmmm. Do you find most of his characters are intuitive?


Yeah, probably (especialy in I, Robot), but I found out was ENFP on The Fresh Prince from TypeLogic Home Page on the ENFP page.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

This is a very interesting topic jenn. I don't know if I am Ni or Ne am going to have to look that up.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Surreal Breakfast said:


> Maybe Will Smith is intuitive, because his character on Fresh Prince of Bell Air is an ENFP.


Hehehe. I can totally relate to Will Smith.:crazy:


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> This is a very interesting topic jenn. I don't know if I am Ni or Ne am going to have to look that up.


Ni my dear, like myself and Jenn..

I rather understand the Ni of which you speak in that video, though as an Ni dominant Te support type, I will add in the following.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I really have to see that eventually. It looks like something I would enjoy, NephilimAzrael.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Ni my dear, like myself and Jenn..
> 
> I rather understand the Ni of which you speak in that video, though as an Ni dominant Te support type, I will add in the following.
> 
> V for Vendetta - V's Domino effect


R u letting me know I am an Ni?
If so how do u know?


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

snail said:


> I really have to see that eventually. It looks like something I would enjoy, NephilimAzrael.


I have that movie it's awesome.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> R u letting me know I am an Ni?
> If so how do u know?


I think ENTJs are the complement of INTPs, so the functions for ENTJ go: Te-Ni-Se-Fi.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> I think ENTJs are the complement of INTPs, so the functions for ENTJ go: Te-Ni-Se-Fi.


I c thanks


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, I read that ENTJ has Ni, as well.


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Ni my dear, like myself and Jenn..
> 
> I rather understand the Ni of which you speak in that video, though as an Ni dominant Te support type, I will add in the following.
> 
> V for Vendetta - V's Domino effect


Nice, I can relate to that as well. But, you see how in the Will Smith video...it is like listening to the Universe.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Mystic Jenn said:


> Nice, I can relate to that as well. But, you see how in the Will Smith video...it is like listening to the Universe.


V was my favourite example, he saw the malignancy of the world at its time, recognised intuitively what needed to be done, and realigned the structure.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Thread Resurrection!

Tyler Durden from Fight Club I believe exemplifies Ne, in both the book and the movie. He sees beyond the consumerist culture he lives in, mocks it, challenges it, and is able to see it in a larger context of how miserable it is all making us. I suspect he is an ENTP









Here he asks 'What if God hates you?' Which is typical of the 'What if?' mindset of Ne as quoted here:* Extraverted iNtuiting involves realizing that there is always another view.*


----------



## noexcuses (Aug 5, 2009)

Deductive vs. inductive reasoning


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

What is this? I was watching Twin Peaks and Agent Palmer's character said the following, "whenever 2 events happen at the same time, one must investigate." I think David Lynch is a student of Jung because this is synchronicity. Anyway, I was looking at a receipt the other day and I read welcome right when my dad said welcome. I read that part of the receipt simultaneously so naturally I invesitaged. On the receipt was the movie "Tropic Thunder." The day before I was discussing with my Dad how I had already seen that movie. 

I'm always seeing simultaneous events as they occur out in nature. Someone will talk about something and I'll pick up on the word and see it in the environment. I'm always taking coincidences and linking them and seeing the connections, patterns. This also happens with visual things. I see phi everywhere and for a while it would haunt me. Recently I came upon some sort of mathematical symbology using theta, delta, etc. in bathrooms. I considered that these could be some sort of signs and went way too far into thinking about them. They were in a neighboring state but 100's of miles away from each other. Is that coincidence? I know it's absurd and I'm rational enough to see that but still I wonder.

The Jungian concepts of Apophenia and Synchronicity are what I'm getting at and the rational order inherent in all events.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

noexcuses said:


> Deductive vs. inductive reasoning


Which is which?

I thought Ti was deductive.


----------

